# Please be patient...



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After a couple of sleepless nights we have put the site live early for those who were eager to get back online. However, not everything is yet complete!! As I'm sure you've all noticed!

We are well aware that there are issues and we are working to resolve them all. It may take a week before everything is sorted...please bear with us.

Thank you


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

No worries. New site looks good.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> What other forum was the merge with?


The merge hasn't happened yet and I've been asked not to say who the merge will be with yet...sorry.



> No worries. New site looks good.


It'll take some getting used to! But as with every time there's been a change...it'll soon feel normal


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hera said:


> please bear with us.


OK


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> The merge hasn't happened yet and I've been asked not to say who the merge will be with yet...sorry.
> 
> It'll take some getting used to! But as with every time there's been a change...it'll soon feel normal


Yeah exactly. Navigating the pages will become easier for everyone soon. Some people don't like change


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Yeah exactly. Navigating the pages will become easier for everyone soon. Some people don't like change


There's always some griping when there's change...but yeah, it'll all feel normal soon  Not too keen on my current post count though lol!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> There's always some griping when there's change...but yeah, it'll all feel normal soon  Not too keen on my current post count though lol!!


You should play a more active role on the forum then and get posting lol

I take I still need to wait 30 days until I can PM.................?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The little arrows that take you to the latest post in the thread would be good.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> You should play a more active role on the forum then and get posting lol
> 
> I take I still need to wait 30 days until I can PM.................?


I know! I've got some posting to do to catch up with what I used to have!!

I think we all have PM's at the mo?



> The little arrows that take you to the latest post in the thread would be good.


I can't remember what arrows but I know we used to be able to go to the latest post...which we can't do at the moment and is definitely frustrating! But it will all get sorted.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for keeping us updated. It was lonely without ukm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> thanks for keeping us updated. It was lonely without ukm


you're welcome  i felt lonely on twitter! hardly anyone tweeted whilst we were down


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hera said:


> you're welcome  i felt lonely on twitter! hardly anyone tweeted whilst we were down


I did, first I knew of the Twitter account though lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I know! I've got some posting to do to catch up with what I used to have!!
> 
> I think we all have PM's at the mo?
> 
> I can't remember what arrows but I know we used to be able to go to the latest post...which we can't do at the moment and is definitely frustrating! But it will all get sorted.


ha ha Tell me about it..... From Gold to Newbie.

I tried to PM. Filled out the subject box, but actual content box wouldn't let write any text in. No worries though, i'm sure you have loads on you plate! It will sort itself out.

Cancel my last.. I've sent a PM


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Merge with numisc?

@dltbb ppls confirm lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> I did, first I knew of the Twitter account though lol


Thank you for keeping me company 



Omen669 said:


> ha ha Tell me about it..... From Gold to Newbie.
> 
> I tried to PM. Filled out the subject box, but actual content box wouldn't let write any text in. No worries though, i'm sure you have loads on you plate! It will sort itself out.
> 
> Cancel my last.. I've sent a PM


Youve done more than me! I haven't PMd yet.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Thank you for keeping me company
> 
> Youve done more than me! I haven't PMd yet.


I'm sure you and the team won't have much time for anything else over the next few days.! Good luck getting it up and running!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> I'm sure you and the team won't have much time for anything else over the next few days.! Good luck getting it up and running!


Lorian is the one doing the work...im just his assistant! Poor guy is shattered!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Lorian is the one doing the work...im just his assistant! Poor guy is shattered!


ha ha Good man. A few days off is in order for you both then. Well, him at least!

Why has all your posts and reputations gone then?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha Good man. A few days off is in order for you both then. Well, him at least!
> 
> Why has all your posts and reputations gone then?


We merged with UKMMA and I had an account on there with the same email address...so my two accounts were merged unintentionally. It'll be rectified once the priorities are sorted


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Perfect. Must be loads of loose ends need tieing up?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Perfect. Must be loads of loose ends need tieing up?


yep! Gonna be another 9 days to completely sort...during which time I'm sure we'll have some griping! This change is definitely for the better though...opens the door to far more features and options etc  including IM...at which point my work productivity will blatantly go down hill! :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Procrastinating................................I'm doing that now. I should be in bed.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

First impression about new look is great! Well done!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Loved it, the site looks amazing !!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Closing this one so that all new site discussion is in one place.
Please use this thread:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/251831-the-new-ukm-site-thread-please-read/?do=embed


----------

